# S1: Comcast cable with no cable box



## colerathje (Mar 18, 2006)

I have come across a thread that suggested there is a way to use a Series 1 Tivo with cable but without a cable box (basic cable). I've been searching for the hack but have not found it in the forum or searching through Google. Any ideas where I can find this info?

Thanks in advance.

Cole


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Just choose "cable no box" in guided setup. If the unit isn't subbed you may not be able to setup channels, not sure though.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can do guided setup without a sub.

There is no hack to make it get digital cable on its own.


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

I have this exact setup. I get about 15 channels now that Comcast has gone digital in Chicago. I didn't have to do anything special, just the guided setup as stated above.


----------

